# MTD snowblower carb advice



## jsf135pal1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello. I have a Yr 2000 MTD snowblower model # 31AE644E129. The engine is a 8 hp Tecumseh model number HMSK80. I bought this brand new 11 years ago and I keep it well maintained and clean. Recently I noticed gas dripping from the carb when it's not running. I assume the bowl is overflowing so I start it up and run it and no more leak for a few days and then I see it again. I've talked to several mechanics and they say try replacing the float and needle seat but it may not go away completely or to just replace the carb. Now I have never had this carb rebuilt so I assume it's in need of a good overhaul but I would rather just buy a new one and get another 11 years out of this machine. My dilemma is when searching to buy a carb I see a lot of them on E-bay really cheap, like $40, and they are made in China, so the box says. or I see some at other websites for $60 or $90 that are OEM. My obvious instinct says you get what you pay for. My budget is limited so has anybody have advice on what to do? Do I buy el cheapo and regret a year later or are the el cheapos just as good as OEM? 

Thanks


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Tecumseh carb had a run of problems with their floats. They would develop pinholes and allow gas to get inside the float causing it to no longer float. I would replace the float and needle & seat while you are in there.


----------



## jsf135pal1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks indy. I also forgot to mention that when I start to prime it that after the fourth prime gas comes out of the carb as well. Is this a result of my float problem as well? Like I stated in my original message that I would prefer to buy a new carb but not sure where because of a low budget.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, I would stay away from ebay for this part. I would get one from a small engine parts dealer. If the unit runs fine I would just replace the needle/seat, float. As far as the priming issue, common for gas to drip after the 3rd prime.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jsf135pal1 said:


> Hello. I have a Yr 2000 MTD snowblower model # 31AE644E129. The engine is a 8 hp Tecumseh model number HMSK80. I bought this brand new 11 years ago and I keep it well maintained and clean. Recently I noticed gas dripping from the carb when it's not running. I assume the bowl is overflowing so I start it up and run it and no more leak for a few days and then I see it again. I've talked to several mechanics and they say try replacing the float and needle seat but it may not go away completely or to just replace the carb. Now I have never had this carb rebuilt so I assume it's in need of a good overhaul but I would rather just buy a new one and get another 11 years out of this machine. My dilemma is when searching to buy a carb I see a lot of them on E-bay really cheap, like $40, and they are made in China, so the box says. or I see some at other websites for $60 or $90 that are OEM. My obvious instinct says you get what you pay for. My budget is limited so has anybody have advice on what to do? Do I buy el cheapo and regret a year later or are the el cheapos just as good as OEM?
> 
> Thanks


First of all, where is the fuel dripping from when it sits up for a few day's?

Is it leaking out of the air filter area? 

If the float is bad, fuel is going to dribble out of the carburetor all the time, it's not going to wait a few day's. If the carburetor is leaking out of the throat, then it's probably just a bad needle and seat. If the fuel is not coming out of the throat of the carburetor, then you need to determine where it's coming from. It could be leaking from the fuel hose, the fuel inlet, float bowl gasket, or the float bowl.

I have used some of the aftermarket carburetors, which come from China. I have not had any issues with them so far. Keep in mind that they have only been around for around a year, so there is very little history with them. The needle and seat is not very hard to do, and will cost around $10.00 for little kit which also includes new float bowl gaskets.


----------



## jsf135pal1 (Mar 7, 2011)

30 year tech. The gas seems to be leaking from the throat onto the bowl so it most likely is a needle and seat like you suggested. Thanks. I will give it a go. I've done a float and needle on a briggs and it wasn't that bad.


----------

